# Glass or plastic Carboy?



## bmloff (Apr 19, 2007)

I'm about to buy a equipment kit and make my first batch. I've heard a few bad things about the plastic carboy's. Glass or plastic?


----------



## smurfe (Apr 20, 2007)

I prefer glass. I have one Better Bottle. It is OK but I still prefer glass.


----------



## Sacalait (Apr 20, 2007)

I've been using both for years and have had no problems with the plastic ones. I use the water cooler type 5gal bottles but I don't bulk age in them any longer than 3mo +/-.


----------



## phantom (Apr 20, 2007)

*Better Bottles*

After inheiriting glass, I switched to the Better Bottles. I'm sure this will be a long thread, and everyone has their sworn allegiances to either glass or plastic. If you read the BB website, there's nothing really bad that can be said, except price. If you go the cheap route and use regular water cooler bottles, beware of the petrochemicals and other nasties that the bottles are made of. They're not meant for long-term storage of anything, especially the cheaper ones with the "7" for their recycling sort number.


----------



## cpfan (Apr 21, 2007)

Personally I think there is a place for both plastic & glass carboys. So let's consider some questions....

1) will you be making beer & wine in the same carboy? if so, get glass. Or dedicate a set of plastic for beer.

2) will you be making strong flavoured fruit wines, like the mist wines? if so, get glass. Most mist instructions recommend glass after the fruit pack is added.

3) will you be aging the wine in a carboy? If so, get glass because it is less porous to air (ie oxygen).

4) will you have trouble lifting a full glass carboy? (5? pounds heavier) if so, get plastic.

The plastic carboys are good for short term storage, they aren't breakable, & they're lighter.

The glass carboys don't absorb flavours, and are less porous to air.

Note, I do NOT accept the water jugs as a wine carboy. They may be fine, but they are designed to hold water not alcohol. Maybe I'm just conservative. Also they are usually 18.9 litres, and I need 23 litre carboys.

I currently have access to three different styles of plastic carboys. My comments principally refer to the Wedco carboys (opaque, #7.5 or #8 bung), and to the Spagnols carboy (#11 bung). I have no experience with the Better Bottles (nice & clear, #10 bung).

Steve


----------



## Caplan (Apr 21, 2007)

I've only ever heard good reports for the Better Bottle plastic carboys - I've (finally!) seen them for sale locally in the last 6 months or so. I'll be buying one over glass when I need another carboy.


----------



## lockwood1956 (Apr 28, 2007)

I've seen them in Leyland home brew,(I travel all over in my work and visit homebrew shops wherever I go) they are cheaper than glass and lighter.

The better bottles seems to come out at 22.5 litres, so quite good for racking into, but because I am using a mityvac for extra help in degassing, they are no good for this, I've kind of gone off them. 

regards
Bob


----------

